# New Entertainer app - does it replace the book completely?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

I thought I'd be pro-active and buy the family and fine dining entertainer books a few days before new year, only to hear a lady from The Entertainer on Dubai Eye a couple of days ago talking about their new app. I've had a look on their website and installed the app on my Android phone, but it looks like you need to pay for the books via the app to use them..... doh! 

Does anyone know if you can exchange your book for the app? There must be a lot of people who've done the same thing, bought it before hearing about the app. 

I have emailed them but not had a reply....!

It's a great idea as the books are stupid big and entirely not practical, but I don't really want to stump up again for them!

Thanks!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

hahah yeah i did the same and was wandering if can use the app now after book has been purchased :O


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

What I don't understand about the app is what is going to prevent you from showing the same voucher over and over again to a restaurant to get the deal? Are the vouchers coded in some way?

Also, since Dubai is very much run as a paper society, what if the restaurant wants the tangible paper voucher? I mean we are in a country where we all have Emirates ID cards and yet every govt. office and/or hotel must and has to physically see the resident visa in your passport.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> What I don't understand about the app is what is going to prevent you from showing the same voucher over and over again to a restaurant to get the deal? Are the vouchers coded in some way?
> 
> Also, since Dubai is very much run as a paper society, what if the restaurant wants the tangible paper voucher? I mean we are in a country where we all have Emirates ID cards and yet every govt. office and/or hotel must and has to physically see the resident visa in your passport.


The merchant types has their own redemption code, so when you enter your code they also enter theirs - and it locks it out.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> The merchant types has their own redemption code, so when you enter your code they also enter theirs - and it locks it out.


yeah, and nothing could go wrong with that system :roll eyes:

biggest reason why i didn't opt for the app just yet. i'll let them work out the kinks and such for the first year and make sure all the vendors are actually on board with the electronic process.

you can still use the app for the monthly bonus vouchers. would be a good way to test out the electronic redemption process before fully committing.

i also wanted paper so i could do some voucher trading. the more golf i can get the better!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd stick with the book for now. Most outlets want the paper voucher to attach to their bill for the Cost Controller, as they do love their paper trail.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought the book via app but the first attempt at using it last week was a bit of a pain. It took a good 30 minutes and various phone calls from the vendor to The Entertainer before they worked out their code, then it didn't lock down the voucher from our side. 

The entertainer sent an email, apologies, technical issues etc but the main problem is that not every vendor is ready for it. 

We will probably buy the paper version and work with both - the app was supposed to allow both of us to access the vouchers, not just the lucky one humphing around the brick, but thats going to be a hit or miss..........


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

ficklemiss said:


> I bought the book via app but the first attempt at using it last week was a bit of a pain. It took a good 30 minutes and various phone calls from the vendor to The Entertainer before they worked out their code, then it didn't lock down the voucher from our side.
> 
> The entertainer sent an email, apologies, technical issues etc but the main problem is that not every vendor is ready for it.
> 
> We will probably buy the paper version and work with both - the app was supposed to allow both of us to access the vouchers, not just the lucky one humphing around the brick, but thats going to be a hit or miss..........


thanks for sharing. this was basically what i had feared would happen in the beginning.

i would respond to the entertainer people and explain your frustration and ask if they would send you hard copies of the book as you have already paid but would prefer to move forward with the actual vouchers. you never know, they just might say yes!


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going to give it until the end of the month - plenty of time for them to sort out any glitches - and if it's still being a pain, I'll be emailing them.

From the comments over on that other scary forum , I won't be the first!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I've just had an email back from a 'customer services executive' at The Entertainer....



> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> We would be happy to exchange any unopened un used books for the app for you. However we cannot exchange any opened books as we cant sell them again.
> 
> The app and the books are not interlinked so you can use either the app or the books unless you purchase both.


No good for us then as we've used a couple. But they'd really want the book to resell though?! :crazy: It's just a catalogue of vouchers, hardly something that's had much of a manufacturing process or carries any real value! I can't see why they couldn't let you take the book in and exchange it, and them mark your used vouchers on the system as used. 

It does sound from above like it's a bit of a shambles to start off with though. If they don't let us exchange we might still get the main book app - the problem with the books is that we never have them as they're too big to carry around, but with the fine dining it's not so bad as that's usually pre-planned, so at least with the app when you're out and about and fancy food you can search for what's near. 

Are all the same vouchers in the app, does anyone know?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We have it, the great thing is that we both carry the app and share the same account so we can both use it when we're out and about! 

Phil tried using it once, it was on the app that this particular chain took them, however, they didn't and refused. Upon complaining, they responded quickly by removing the location and by giving us 10 extra vouchers for whatever we want. I think that will placate us. 

I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you just buy it through the app, or do you have to go somewhere to get the code? When I heard the lady from The Entertainer on Dubai Eye talking about it she made it sound like you have to go to somewhere to register to get your code.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

When did they launch the app and start advertising it, does anyone know? I hadn't seen anything until last week, although I don't follow them on Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Emanef said:


> When did they launch the app and start advertising it, does anyone know? I hadn't seen anything until last week, although I don't follow them on Twitter or Facebook.


it's a new thing this year. not much i've seen in the way of advertising, just learned about it on their website when i went on to buy the books.


----------



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

*App vouchers rejected!*

I don't know if I am the only one who got this... But...

Today, was out as usual dining at Biella, Mall of the Emirates... and my friend and I finished our meal... I asked the waitress to kindly enter their pin on my iphone entertainer app for voucher redemption... She declined... So I asked her to call the manager... A few minutes later the manager came and kept babbling something about The Entertainer sending them an email asking them NOT TO ACCEPT ONLINE APP VOUCHERS, and to only accept paper vouchers. After a long and futile argument I paid full amount and left.

On my way out I thought maybe I should pass by Al Halabi (which is just next door and accepts entertainer vouchers)... surprisingly they said the very same thing... that starting 4:30 pm Thursday Jan 30th... they all received emails from The Entertainer saying they should not accept app vouchers ANYMORE... meaning the decision was INDEFINITE!!!

Should we be calling The Entertainer to get our 395 Dirhams back or what???


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Spokesdude said:


> I don't know if I am the only one who got this... But...
> 
> Today, was out as usual dining at Biella, Mall of the Emirates... and my friend and I finished our meal... I asked the waitress to kindly enter their pin on my iphone entertainer app for voucher redemption... She declined... So I asked her to call the manager... A few minutes later the manager came and kept babbling something about The Entertainer sending them an email asking them NOT TO ACCEPT ONLINE APP VOUCHERS, and to only accept paper vouchers. After a long and futile argument I paid full amount and left.
> 
> ...


On a side note, if you want I can give you all 6 paper vouchers of Biella if you want as it's the worst "wannabe" Italian restaurant I've been here...

In your case, just call The Entertainer and ask for a full refund or the paper book in exchange.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

NjxNA said:


> On a side note, if you want I can give you all 6 paper vouchers of Biella if you want as it's the worst "wannabe" Italian restaurant I've been here...


What would you recommend then?


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> What would you recommend then?


Having the Entertainer voucher either Cucina Mia on JBR and Sicilia in the Movenpick Ibn Battuta are good picks and Brandi in Dubai Mall for a nice and real Pizza. All of the above accept vouchers (Standard books, not fine dining).
There will be more for sure but I don't really fancy eating out Italian having a great cook at home


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

NjxNA said:


> Having the Entertainer voucher either Cucina Mia on JBR and Sicilia in the Movenpick Ibn Battuta are good picks and Brandi in Dubai Mall for a nice and real Pizza. All of the above accept vouchers (Standard books, not fine dining).
> There will be more for sure but I don't really fancy eating out Italian having a great cook at home


Thanks for the tips

And without the entertainer?


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> And without the entertainer?


Only Italian I go without Ent is Rossovivo (another Pizza place) either in Business Bay or Internet City, not fancy, but best pizza in Dubai.

Not sure about other places as I haven't found another one yet worth recommending honestly in terms of food quality (unless you like Tiramisu, then you can visit Tiramisù Cafe on Emaar Boulevard).


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Spokesdude said:


> I don't know if I am the only one who got this... But...
> 
> Today, was out as usual dining at Biella, Mall of the Emirates... and my friend and I finished our meal... I asked the waitress to kindly enter their pin on my iphone entertainer app for voucher redemption... She declined... So I asked her to call the manager... A few minutes later the manager came and kept babbling something about The Entertainer sending them an email asking them NOT TO ACCEPT ONLINE APP VOUCHERS, and to only accept paper vouchers. After a long and futile argument I paid full amount and left.
> 
> ...


Woah, not heard this!!! Bloody hope this isn't the case, otherwise I will want a book in exchange... Have you heard any more?


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the app, it means I don't have to carry vouchers/decide where I'm going before I go out. I've definitely had my money's worth already. More effective and can share with husband and daughter. The search/map function is good as you can see what venues are available in the area you are in. I have heard that the advert offers are not available in app, for me, this doesn't make up for the ease of use. 
I used a brunch voucher at al muna Mina al Salam yesterday with no issues yesterday (31st). 
Only gripe is that they are offering (or were) a 60% discount on body 2014 if you buy another entertainer book recently. I bought mine at the beginning oh January and they won't consider backdating the offer. Poor customer rention policies I thought.


----------



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys... Seems what happened with me is an isolated incident... I have sent The Entertainer over the issue and they got back to me saying this:

"Hello - thank you for raising this issue. This is entirely news to us and we have escalated this with our merchant relations team to see what this could possibly be. We definitely did not advise our merchants to stop taking the mobile vouchers.
We will let you know what the status is once our merchant relations team has been able to discuss this with the merchants in question.

Thanks,"

I will be following up to see what happens with merchant... And will update you...


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone else lost the filter option on the app? Frustrating as I just want the restaurant vouchers appearing but now hotels, dry cleaners, hertz all appear in the list.


----------



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok peeps... IMPORTANT UPDATE:

Just got off the phone with the entertainer customer service. I called to complain about the incident at Biella, Mall of the Emirates. So, it appears a whole chain of restaurants belonging to the same owner are breaching their contract with The Entertainer. The owner of *Biella, Asha's, Rich Cafe, and Al Halabi *has issued orders to all branches to STOP ACCEPTING ONLINE VOUCHERS. So, if you are in the Mall of the Emirates and are thinking of using your app for dining... Avoid these restaurants!

The Entertainer's Merchant Relations Manager is currently talking to the owner of the chain, but seems they're not optimistic about regaining app operations with them. However, seems they still accept paper vouchers.

Will update if any comes up...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Spokesdude said:


> Ok peeps... IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> Just got off the phone with the entertainer customer service. I called to complain about the incident at Biella, Mall of the Emirates. So, it appears a whole chain of restaurants belonging to the same owner are breaching their contract with The Entertainer. The owner of *Biella, Asha's, Rich Cafe, and Al Halabi *has issued orders to all branches to STOP ACCEPTING ONLINE VOUCHERS. So, if you are in the Mall of the Emirates and are thinking of using your app for dining... Avoid these restaurants!
> 
> ...


Al Halabi is disgusting anyway so no loss there :lol:


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

I've been using the app for a few weeks now and it works a dream. Great to have the book in my pocket all the time!


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Spokesdude said:


> Ok peeps... IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> Just got off the phone with the entertainer customer service. I called to complain about the incident at Biella, Mall of the Emirates. So, it appears a whole chain of restaurants belonging to the same owner are breaching their contract with The Entertainer. The owner of *Biella, Asha's, Rich Cafe, and Al Halabi *has issued orders to all branches to STOP ACCEPTING ONLINE VOUCHERS. So, if you are in the Mall of the Emirates and are thinking of using your app for dining... Avoid these restaurants!
> 
> ...


That's a shame. But since the Entertainer knows this seems like they should "push" printable vouchers out to all app owners for this restaurant so they can make use. It's not the customer's fault that the owners of these restaurants have decided to breach the contract.

Hope they figure it all out, The Entertainer is fab and going in the right direction w/ their app. Unfortunate to hear so many complaints about it on this forum and others.


----------



## tamilla27 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Entertainer voucher exchange*

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum but thought I would put in my two cents. I bought the app version of the book, so both my husband and I can use it. And it works all right. The only issue I have had was with Biella not accepting the app and when I called the Entertainer to complain about this they told me that the Paris Group, owner of Biella, Al Hallabi and some others, have breached their contract and offered me to send the paper vouchers to compensate. But I don't know if they would be useful at all now because they have restricted it to 4 things on the menu!!!

Anyways, wanted to ask if someone is interested in exchanging some vouchers /snip/. I specifically need one voucher from the Entertainer Travel 2014, the hotel voucher for the Outrigger Laguna Phuket Beach Resort. If anyone has it and doesn't mind /snip/ giving away one of their vouchers or exchanging it for any golf privileges or anything else please let me know. Would be super super helpful!!!

Thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

tamilla27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum but thought I would put in my two cents. I bought the app version of the book, so both my husband and I can use it. And it works all right. The only issue I have had was with Biella not accepting the app and when I called the Entertainer to complain about this they told me that the Paris Group, owner of Biella, Al Hallabi and some others, have breached their contract and offered me to send the paper vouchers to compensate. But I don't know if they would be useful at all now because they have restricted it to 4 things on the menu!!!
> 
> ...


please remember forum rules state that no buying or selling is allowed in the main forum areas. i have edited your post and will allow for trading only. you may not solicit vouchers for money. otherwise i will have to close this thread. thanks.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Biella is rubbish anyway, had nothing but awful experiences with them irrespective of Emirate. Doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

If anyone is still interested, here is the official word back from The Entertainer on the issue...

I myself have moved on, crossing my fingers this would be the end of bad experiences with the app...

==============
Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your recent purchase of the Entertainer Dubai 2014. We are writing to inform you that we are currently experiencing redemption issues with one of our merchant partners, the Paris Group, which includes the following restaurants, all of which are included in both the Entertainer Dubai 2014 printed book and mobile product:
Biella (Mall of the Emirates branch, Dubai Festival City branch, and Times Square branch only)
Al Halabi (all outlets)
Asha’s (Mall of the Emirates branch only)
Rich (all outlets)
Miu Shanghai (all outlets)
At the present time, due to internal issues related to the merchant, these venues are not accepting mobile vouchers via the Entertainer App and have also limited redemptions of the paper vouchers. We are working with the top management of the Paris Group to remedy these issues but at the present time we have not been able to find a solution.

Accordingly, in order to prevent the risk of a negative experience for you we are advising you not to attempt redemption of either paper or mobile vouchers within the outlets listed above. We have accordingly eliminated the vouchers from the Entertainer App.

Please do note that both Biella and Asha’s branches located at Wafi Mall – which are not a part of the Paris Group - are still able to process redemptions fully with both paper and mobile vouchers so we do encourage you to visit those outlets, or one of the more than 275 family and casual restaurants and café’s found in our Entertainer Dubai printed book and mobile product.

We deeply regret any inconvenience experienced by any of our customers. We understand that a positive experience for our customers in using the Entertainer vouchers builds the trust which is critical to us as a brand. However, on very limited occasions such as this, issues do arise which are beyond our control. 

We sincerely appreciate your understanding in this matter. Thank you once again for your business and continued support.


The Entertainer Customer Service Team
[email protected]
Twitter: @EntertainerHelp
==============


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

*It it worth buying the Entertainer*

Is it worth buying the Entertainer (either in hard copy or app form)? I'm a newbie to Dubai so was wondering whether you get a good return on your investment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

christophe_aus said:


> Is it worth buying the Entertainer (either in hard copy or app form)? I'm a newbie to Dubai so was wondering whether you get a good return on your investment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well it's really a question of whether you intend to use it for any high-value items. If you do, one or two of them and you've probably got your money back easily.


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Well it's really a question of whether you intend to use it for any high-value items. If you do, one or two of them and you've probably got your money back easily.


Thanks. What kind of high value items can you purchase!? Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

christophe_aus said:


> Is it worth buying the Entertainer (either in hard copy or app form)? I'm a newbie to Dubai so was wondering whether you get a good return on your investment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think it's bloody wonderful! We go halves with a mate and share the high-end restaurants one. It's paid for itself with one meal then. There's no(t much) stigma with taking out your little voucher over here either


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. It's been great value. It paid for itself after two or three meals out. I actually bought the app as well recently - we'd taken my folks to a brunch at Bab al Shams and I hadn't realised there was a voucher for it until another customer near us went to pay and handed over the vouchers, so I bought the app on my phone and used them. Cost around £65 for the app and we got around £55-£60 off the meal, so it almost paid for itself with that one. 

We've used it since as well. Having the app is handy as sometimes you don't plan where you want to go, so if we know we're going to a restaurant (or certain hotel) we'll take the vouchers we may need and so the book is fine for that, but the app gives us the options spotaneously. 

We have the fine dining book as well, but doubt we'll get that app - you usually have to book ahead for a nice restaurant so you should know when you need them!


----------



## christophe_aus (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks for the info everyone. I think we can get a free copy of the Entertainer with a subscription to The National - so might give that a go.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

christophe_aus said:


> Thanks. What kind of high value items can you purchase!? Sorry for my ignorance!


Any number of things, just don't get it confused with the Fine Dining one which is what Jon is referring to.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Fine Dining is not all posh and expensive restaurants. It's a mixture of restaurants that are represented in it. The name is a bit misleading. I find that the regular Entertainer (the blue one) is more for tourists and families. The majority of the vouchers are for water parks, cruises and other entertainment. The eating out vouchers are mainly for chains and cafe's.
We bought it last year and used maybe one or two vouchers ourselves. Our visitors used a few but I don't think we got that much value out of it. 
The Fine Dining on the other hand pays itself back quickly and many times over.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

A single voucher for the Meat Co got us BOGOF £40 steaks! Nice!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi,

Would like to get feedback from people who've used the app. It's been a while since it was released and the new one for 2015 is out.

Does it work fine in outlets? Any problems faced whatsoever? I'm planning to get the app instead of the book this time but don't want to be stuck with something I can't use.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

We ended up buying the app for the normal book as well as the physical book. We used it probably about a dozen times and will be getting the app only for 2015. It's much more practical than carrying a huge catalogue around and the only time we had a problem was at the Beachcomber brunch; when we went to pay I was told I couldn't use the app as their pin code had changed and they were waiting for the new one. One complaint and a demand for the manager later and they seemed to find the code!
You can have it on multiple devices as well, so a couple can easily have it on their own phones so they can both use it when out on their own. When you want to use a voucher you put in your code, the vendor puts in their code and it gives them a code and marks it as used on your app. 

The other benefit is that you do sometimes get new restaurants added to the app, which they obviously cannot do with the book until the next year.

Depending on how much you use them it can be worth having both book and app so you double your vouchers. The waterpark vouchers alone made it worth us having both this year!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

How does this whole Enterainer work? For instance, if there are two persons dining: starter, main, dessert, does it mean only one pay or is the 1-for-1 valid for main courses only?

Also if I buy 2015 edition, does it mean I can use it this year as well or have to wait until next year?

Is buying 2014 pretty much pointless now as the vouchers won't be accepted in 2015, right?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Most are one main for one main, there are also some one brunch (with alcohol) for one brunch. Things like wild wadi have two vouchers for one free entrance and one for a locker free. 

2015 book valid from 2 jan I think. Only worth getting 2014 if you're going to use three or four vouchers in December!


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Any thoughts on the HSBC entertainer vs app? From 2015, they have said that they're not printing books but we've realised that some vouchers that are in the book don't appear in the app and vice-versa. 

HSBC staff don't have a clue on why this is.

Also the app is quite tricky to navigate if you are looking for places not in the location that you're currently in.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the navigation in the app is excellent. There are tabs: my offers, new, monthly, travel + you can search based on name, mall, hotel, area, cuisine etc. HSBC app last update was from September while original app 2nd December. Maybe HSBC is not catching up.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

We just use the book.

We take out all the vouchers we are likely to use, and Mrs TWG has a pile of little envelopes all sorted by Malls, Days Out etc and we pick up the relevant one before we go out. Some envelopes live in her handbag.

We then give the book to people at work and they strip out all the kiddies stuff they will want - thus far we have had four families out of one book and we have barely made a scratch.

In 2015 I think I might start a facility at work as not everyone needs even close to the whole book. I reckon you could get a dozen families worth out of it before you get anyone squabbling about 'where have all the xxxxx vouchers gone'


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

But who gets the Wild Wadi ones....?!


----------



## frabi (Jan 14, 2015)

i have wild wadi vouchers for 2015 if u r interested


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

I love the app. Used it now 2 times, and worked like a charm. 

One improvement is welcome: The search function for a restaurant name is not working well... It only works if you have the spelling precise... it should work with parts of the spelling too....


----------

